# New Directv DVR models may be discussed here too!



## Mike Lang

This forum topic is specifically designed for discussion involving DirecTV TiVo products. Comparisons and contrasts to non-TiVo products is permitted, as well as questions about other DirecTV products (such as the HR20) as they relate to TiVo products is fine. Discussion about non-TiVo DVR products in general is discouraged, as the discussion here, and throughout the TiVo Community forums, should be focused on TiVo products.

Discussion of other non-TiVo DVR's should take place on communities such as DVRplayground or TechLore. These other communities are excellent places to find support and discussion about a variety of topics, including non-TiVo DVRs. Threads opened in this forum which exclusively discuss non-TiVo DVRs will be considered off-topic, and will be closed and referred to these sites.

 

Thank You.


----------

